# New - TTC just started treatment



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

this forum stuff is nearly as confusing as TTC

Anyway hi to you all. Myself and my G/F have just started treatment at a local clinic. Original plan was to use my eggs and my partner was going to carry but I had to have an emergency Hystorectomy Nov 2010....
Were now back on track but my partner is using her own eggs and donor sperm, through a clinic.

My partner started using Gonal F injections a week ago and we had a Follicle scan today, things seem to be going very well and we have been told to come back for scan on Monday 02/08/11 and should be ready for further treatment..
Lots of follicles measuring over 8mm and two measuring over 14mm already *hope we dont have to cancel due to over stimulating*..........On the positive we may be ready for insemination by the middle of next week.

All going very fast and although exciting its still very early days. Interested to know if anyone else is being treated at the same clinic? or anyone at the same early stages..... This is all first time stuff for us, so apologies if ive posted in the wrong place  

Wondering if things can really be going our way. Heres Hoping . we want this so very much.

Good luck to all of you TTC right now xx


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Johno,
We are not having treatment at Bourne Hall but didn't want to read and run. It sounds like your GF is having medicated IUI, we have just had a natural IUI cycle but with a HCG trigger shot (this stimulates ovulation and helps the clinic to time it better I think), it was negative unfortunately but we are ready to go again for the middle of August.

You are certainly posting in the right place and you will find a very warm welcome here, and lots of helpful tips and advice usually too    you can either carry on posting on this thread or move over to the 2ww (two week wait) thread if you prefer. On there you will have other couples going through the wait after IUI/ IVF waiting to find out if it has been successful or not. It is sometimes quite nice to have some cycle buddies to share your experiences/ journey with.

Keep us posted and very, very best of luck to you both   
Becs xx


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

We had our treatment at Bourn Hall and as you can see from our signature we had a happy outcome!!
Best of luck with your treatment   
El. xx


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

Becs -Thanku for taking the time to respond, I am unsure why we were advised to have medicated IUI as DP ovulated normally before but im guessing its to maximise our chances which can only be a good thing   i will certainly take a look around this site. There is so much to take in, abbreviations etc but im sure i shall get there in the end.

El - Congratulations on your fabulous news!. Its certainly very encouraging to hear good news stories like yours. We are being treated at Colchester and everyone seems very nice there, (so far so good) Thanku.

Scan tommorow for progress, will keep ya posted.

x Jane & Lisa x


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Medicated IUI is standard procedure at Bourn Hall, they only let me have unmedicated because I overstimulated twice. 
Hope your scan goes well.


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Update of the follicle scan yesterday was as follows:-

1 x follie @ 20mm, [email protected] 19mm, [email protected] 16mm although the lady doing the scan said the later two were drifting, not sure what she meant by that? There were also lots of smaller follies and the endometrium was 9mm, so i think all is as it should be. 

We had to administer our trigger shot last night, anyone would have thought it was major surgery the way we carried on....lol 
we are booked in for DIUI tommorrow (Wednesday) morning.............

fingers crossed, we are excited but nervous and a little aprrehensive all at the same time.

hopefully back soon with some good news .......

Jane x


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Best wishes for your IUI tomorrow 
xx


----------



## minimonster (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Johno,

We're not at Bourne Hall but it's great to hear from someone that's going through exactly the same treatment plan. We're right at the start though!
Hope everything has gone well today and your 2ww isn't too nail biting!

Leanne x


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ladies,

Today went.... well.....ok i guess, a little tricky as we found out my DP uterus was tilted upwards so insemination was more difficult and uncomfortable but we got there in the end, and the nurse reassured us that it all went fine ......   
We were given some crinone gel to insert daily and we were told this is a slow release Progesterone hormone.  

So now we officially start our two week wait .. and i think its going to be a long haul. We weren't given a pregnancy test from the clinic so i am unsure if we have to buy one or contact the clinic to use their..... Oh well i guess if we dont have one we wont be so tempted to test early  

Leanne - Good luck with your treatment, i hope all goes well for you both  

x Jane & Lisa


----------



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Jane & Lisa,

Hope your 2ww is going well and isn't too stressful!!    DP & I have just started on our TTC journey with a visit to our GP about 6 weeks ago and a referral to see the gynae at Colchester General Hospital in a few weeks time for a check!  However hopeful I am that we will be lucky enough to get NHS funding, I know it is unlikely without a battle    If this is the case then we would be looking at IUI at the Colchester clinic of Bourn Hall.  How have you found the clinic so far??

Best wishes,

T x


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Tara,

Good luck with your referral.  Not sure about NHS funding though as we were told unless there was a proven fertility problem then we wouldnt qualify... so we are self funding at the moment and currently on our 2ww (nerve racking stuff) and going very slowly  ... symptom watching is a part of everyday life for us at the moment!!

I have to say the clinic has been fine and on the whole we feel very comfortable in their capable hands. I do think that perhaps there is an assumption that couples receiving treatment will naturally know the processes and lingo, as some of the doctors are very vague in explanations of medication and what to expect etc. 
With hinde sight we should have asked a lot more questions (you just dont want to appear stupid at times) so nod and smile in the right places etc.... if you get my drift. 
I have found out so much of our information out on this site and really the support from people on F/F going through similar journeys with the same goals is very inspiring, and becomes a daily routine to check peoples progress and   results.

Wishing you both all the best with your progress..... and im sure you will find your experience at Bourne Hall a pleasant one 

X Jane & Lisa


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Good luck for your 2ww - when I was at Bourn Hall they asked me to make an appointmene for day 15 for a blood test to see if I was pregnant.
El.  xx


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

Just spotted your footer - congratulations! First time lucky, how fabulous!


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank  you Deemo.....  
Its all a bit unreal and still not sunk in, we always hoped we would be one of the lucky ones but never really believed we would be, if that makes any sense.... We have been smiling non stop for the last two days  

XJane


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! Huge congratulations! Enjoy.

xx


----------

